# Malamute doberman mix Lucas



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

He is my new (relatively lol) puppy he is about 13 weeks old as of this post and is learning fast although stubborn sometimes lol. That's the malamute in him tho so o well lol. Tell me what you think or if you have any ideas for tricks I should teach him then I'll try and post results with video once he can.

From left to right is from oldest to most recent pictures taken. The last two dogs are my other two dogs which I take pride in saying I groom them myself.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

I just love your puppy. He is going to be amazingly hansom when he grows up.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

I think so too lol he's going to be a handsome boy


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh my gosh, what a beautiful baby!!!


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 21, 2010)

Handsome fellow. Any name for him yet?


----------



## dreamdog (Jan 8, 2012)

This is my dream dog, I would love to see what he looks like now, I made an account just to reply to this thread. I absolutely love dobermans but I like to camp hike a lot in cold weather so I didn't think a doberman would be a good choice for these activities, I figured a mix would handle it a lot better. How does your dog behave? Is lucas protective? Affectionate or solitary? Loyal and obedient?.. Off leash? Hard to train or incredibly easy and intelligent like a doberman? Lazy or full of energy? AND MOST IMPORTANTLY how did you get Luca's? Sorry for the 100 questions but this may be the dog I want to share my life with.. its a big decision and hopefully you can help me. 
Thanks so much!


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

oh gosh! he is handsome


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

dreamdog said:


> This is my dream dog, I would love to see what he looks like now, I made an account just to reply to this thread. I absolutely love dobermans but I like to camp hike a lot in cold weather so I didn't think a doberman would be a good choice for these activities, I figured a mix would handle it a lot better. How does your dog behave? Is lucas protective? Affectionate or solitary? Loyal and obedient?.. Off leash? Hard to train or incredibly easy and intelligent like a doberman? Lazy or full of energy? AND MOST IMPORTANTLY how did you get Luca's? Sorry for the 100 questions but this may be the dog I want to share my life with.. its a big decision and hopefully you can help me.
> Thanks so much!


While I'm sure the OP (who hasn't been on DF since October) could answer all of these questions for you, if you happened to find the same mix the chances of that dog being the exact same (or even similar) as this dog are VERY slim. When you mix two breeds you can get any qualities of those two breeds, plus you'd get qualities from each parent (which would be different, in this instance). I highly suggest either looking in a shelter for a dog that will fit you or getting a purebred dog (a breed that matches your lifestyle) from a breeder instead of trying to find a breeder that is creating a mix like this. Hypothetically, if you were to find a breeder mixing these two breeds, this breeder would most likely not be health testing and this is not something that you want to forgo, especially with a doberman in the mix. Dobermans are a VERY unhealthy breed with some particularly expensive health issues. Now, I do know some people with dobermans that like to hike in cold weather. When they do take their dogs (which is not often) they equip them with good dog jackets and even boots sometimes.


----------



## dreamdog (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, and yes, I would never BUY a mixed breed dog, almost all mixed breeders just breed for the money, I would only adopt a mixed breed. I have done a great deal of research and I believe an Akita would best fit my lifestyle but I absolutely love dobermans and I didn't want to give up, so I thought a mixed breed would be the next best, although I realize what I would want (the ideal traits from each breed combined in one dog) would not be what I got.
Thanks again.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

DreamDog just FYI any puppy from a Doberman parent is going to have a short coat never a fluffy coat, because the short coat gene is dominant and it is all the Doberman has to pass on to it's offspring.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

dreamdog said:


> Thanks for your reply, and yes, I would never BUY a mixed breed dog, almost all mixed breeders just breed for the money, I would only adopt a mixed breed. I have done a great deal of research and I believe an Akita would best fit my lifestyle but I absolutely love dobermans and I didn't want to give up, so I thought a mixed breed would be the next best, although I realize what I would want (the ideal traits from each breed combined in one dog) would not be what I got.
> Thanks again.


So rarely somebody comes about wanting a mix breed dog and isn't willing to give money to a "breeder" for one. People like you keep me hopeful. 

How often do you hike and do stuff in the cold. With the proper equipment you could probably do just that with a doberman.


----------



## dreamdog (Jan 8, 2012)

But would the double coat be passed on from the malamute? That would be more important than length when it comes to warmth.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

not sure about that one.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Dec 16, 2011)

Keechak said:


> DreamDog just FYI any puppy from a Doberman parent is going to have a short coat never a fluffy coat, because the short coat gene is dominant and it is all the Doberman has to pass on to it's offspring.


We almost adopted a Doberman/Lab mix one time. VERY sweet dog...

The coat was about 1/4 to 1/2 the length of what one would normally see on a Lab but definitely longer than that of a Dobie.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

DobermanGuy said:


> We almost adopted a Doberman/Lab mix one time. VERY sweet dog...
> 
> The coat was about 1/4 to 1/2 the length of what one would normally see on a Lab but definitely longer than that of a Dobie.


would you compare it to the coat of a shar pei?


----------



## dreamdog (Jan 8, 2012)

1) "never" was supposed to be the only word underlined
2) I do a great deal of research on almost everything before I commit to it, I ESPECIALLY believe in being well educated if you want to own a dog and well eductaed people know about irresponsible breeders.
3) I have definitely considered boots and coats but I know I just won't be as confident in those products as something designed to perfection by nature. The more I think about it the more I accept the idea of an Akita, It will be the dog that "would take a bullet for me"-(dogs 101), atheletic and with a warm coat to complement it. I also think that maybe I will laugh at all this research I did on breeds when I get a mutt from the shelter because he was everything I wanted and more.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Dec 16, 2011)

Keechak said:


> would you compare it to the coat of a shar pei?


To be honest, If a shar pei came up and bit me on the leg I would not know what it was. I got no experience with that breed. Sorry.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

That sounds like a great mix of breeds. I would love to see some more recent pictures.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

DobermanGuy said:


> To be honest, If a shar pei came up and bit me on the leg I would not know what it was. I got no experience with that breed. Sorry.


OT but your post literally made me lol.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

That mix sounds very interesting ... but I can tell you from experience that Abbylynn whom I rescued is a Doberman/Rott mix who LOVES the snow and she does have a thick undercoat with medium hair on most of her body .... and has shown no sign of being cold outside as of yet. She is also very active and has an " Off " switch. I bet there are a number of Doberman mixes that may suit your criteria ...... there are I am sure many BYB's pups and dogs in shelters. Yes, it is an issue with health when adopting (someone's idea of a money-making racket) an animal of unknown origin .... but if you have the funds .... why not save a life IMO? I am prepared for this if it should come about.  If you want a purebred ... do your homework well ... as you seem to be educated about this  Good luck in whatever you choose to do!


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

I will answer your questions later today and post new pictures. I have been lurking just not saying anything because I was emberassed of my little breakdowns over his anxiety problem. I am happy to say I have it under control now. His anxiety was caused by me not working for the first year of his life.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

dreamdog said:


> This is my dream dog, I would love to see what he looks like now, I made an account just to reply to this thread. I absolutely love dobermans but I like to camp hike a lot in cold weather so I didn't think a doberman would be a good choice for these activities, I figured a mix would handle it a lot better. How does your dog behave? Is lucas protective? Affectionate or solitary? Loyal and obedient?.. Off leash? Hard to train or incredibly easy and intelligent like a doberman? Lazy or full of energy? AND MOST IMPORTANTLY how did you get Luca's? Sorry for the 100 questions but this may be the dog I want to share my life with.. its a big decision and hopefully you can help me.
> Thanks so much!


Sorry for the delay, my computer wasn't working and I had to fix it.

He behaves very well. I have socialized him well and he is good with any pet (small included). He is good with small children and tolerates anything and just walks away if they bother him to much. 

He isn't really that protective of anyone that I have noticed as far as perceiving people coming to me as a threat or anything, but he will growl and bark if he sees something outside of the house when he is inside or if someone is getting close to our property when he is outside. 

He is very affectionate and follows me everywhere. He sleeps with me on the bed or if there isn't enough space (I have four dogs) he sleeps under the bed. He loves to give kisses and nuzzle into me. He is extraordinarily loyal and very obedient even off leash outside. 

He is actually easy to train new tricks to. He is very smart and he wants to do what I say to get the food when I'm training him. Takes about a week for him to do it all the time with or without a treat though outside of a training session. He has a lot of energy and I take him out for a run around the property a few times a day and play fetch and wrestle with him and stuff. 

He knows when to be calm inside and if he starts to get to hyper I just tell him to go lay down (if I'm busy atm) and he will go and lay down until he calms down then he will be calm again. As soon as I tell him it's play time outside though he is like a rocket lol. 

I got him from some people who rescued a doberman. They took her in to get her fixed and the vet told them that she was preggo and that it was to far along to fix her anyway. They put up pictures on craigslist and I saw them so we took a twoish hour drive to see the puppies and I picked him out. He was the moderate one of the bunch and the only one who already knew what a play bow was even though he was only 6 weeks old. I waited until he was 12 weeks old and went back to pick him up. I paid $30 for him and they used the money from all the puppies to fix the mom.

Hope this is what you wanted. I think he is a great dog besides his separation issue.

Sorry about some of the pictures being sideways. I would have fixed it but on this computer the only art program can't rotate, only flip. I can't find the charger to my laptop (do all of my art stuff on there lol).

Don't mind my overly happy stupid looking face lol in the one with him when I first chose him.

He has varying lengths of hair and the only part that is doberman short is on the top of his nose. It got extra long from the cold weather and right now his neck ruff is a little less full than normal from the weather flip flopping so I have to brush him a little extra because he is shedding really bad because it can't make up it's mind if it wants to be cold or warm lol. He mother was a doberman. I'll try to get a picture because I am still in contact with the people.

I can also put bigger versions of the pictures if these are too small.

Here is a little video of him with two of my other dogs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dL-vTm1wUDQ

Here is a little video I just took of him getting into the tub on command.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-tQY63CnEg


----------



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

Beautiful dog  cant wait till he grows up. hes going to be big!


----------

